# Librelink available!



## Annette (Jun 30, 2016)

The long awaited phone app for Android phones is now available in the Play Store - so you can use your phone instead of the reader to scan your sensor.
You can also, if you scan them both pretty much at the same time when you start up a new sensor, use them both together (which is a new feature from when I was part of the trial, and seems very useful).
Doesnt appear to be on Apple yet though...


----------



## eggyg (Jun 30, 2016)

I tried this today, I have a Nokia Lumia 800, I wasn't able to install the App, thinking my phone is too old! ( 4 years) anyone able to help, pretty clueless when it comes to Apps!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, maybe I should have spoken to my hubby who is sitting next to me, a Nokia Lumia isn't an Android phone apparently! It's a Windows phone, I knew that of course! ( crawls back to dark ages when trimphones were in vogue!) :-D


----------



## grovesy (Jun 30, 2016)

Not sure about this particular app but I know with Fitbits and Garmins they list compatiable phones.
I have just looked on Google Play, it tells me it is compatiable with some of my devices, but my phone is a Samsung.


----------



## Annette (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a samsung galaxy mini5 and it works with that, if that helps.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 30, 2016)

I think if it is available on Google Play then it should be compatible with oretty much all Android phones. The only potential drawback is my Galaxy S6 Edge+ eats battery because my bloody phone never stops pinging with emails and I can just about get half a day out of it on one full charge. To put it under extra duress may result in it dying prematurely. I have only had the thing since December


----------



## Annette (Jun 30, 2016)

Again, anecdotal evidence here: when I was trialing the app last year, I was concerned it might drain my battery due to having nfc on all the time, and the extra use it would have. I can report that, for me, this did not happen, and I had no battery issues at all.
It will only be compatible with nfc equipped phones - which most new ones will be these days.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 30, 2016)

I might stick it on my phone and give it a couple of weeks to see what it's like. If it doesn't suit then the Play Store applications are dead easy to remove


----------



## Annette (Jun 30, 2016)

Basically, its free. You can run the reader and app in parallel on the same sensor as long as you start it with the reader than immediately scan it with the phone. If you dont like it, stop using it and as you say, remove it. Its a pretty much no lose situation.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jun 30, 2016)

I am gonna wait unit I change my sensor. It has about 11 days left to run. Some of the reviews on the Play Store suggest problems with compatibility between sensor,  reader and phone but this looks like it might be because people are pairing their existing sensor up with their phone quite some time after the sensor and reader have been paired up. I would be interested to try it with a new sensor


----------



## Annette (Jul 1, 2016)

Same here. I've got it on my phone but I'm not able to pair it wuth a sensor until I put a new one in and I'm not wasting a sensor! So when I change, I'll link it up and report back!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 1, 2016)

Just downloaded the reader software from the Play Store. They don't miss a trick in attempting to subscribe you into receiving marketing emails from them and 'trusted partners' One phrase that really winds me up is trusted partners . My current sensor goes to sensor heaven in about 10 days so will also report back on findings in about 11 days


----------



## heasandford (Jul 4, 2016)

Look forward to hearing your reports, what an excellent idea. My current linked meter is cracked and will die very soon although I have a back up waiting. Unfortunately I have an iPhone, but considering an android replacement; this pushes me even further towards that.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 4, 2016)

heasandford said:


> Look forward to hearing your reports, what an excellent idea. My current linked meter is cracked and will die very soon although I have a back up waiting. Unfortunately I have an iPhone, but considering an android replacement; this pushes me even further towards that.




Now there's the rub. I was  considering an iPhone next because I have a Roland piano and Roland have a number of applications that are unique to Apple devices. Some are quite relevant because they will allow me to remotely upload piano solo's that I have played which make them easy to assess by my piano tutor.


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 5, 2016)

Please can you tell me what the app for the libre. to use on phone. is called.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 5, 2016)

spiritfree said:


> Please can you tell me what the app for the libre. to use on phone. is called.




You need an Android mobile as I don't believe the software is yet available for Apple phones. Go onto Google Play Store and install Librelink on your mobile.


Here is a  LINK


----------



## Ref (Jul 5, 2016)

Does the app have the same functionality as the reader, less or more?


----------



## Annette (Jul 5, 2016)

Same basic functionality, slight differences in the reports it produces and the fact you can email them direct (eg to dr).


----------



## Ref (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks - I did ask Abbott via twitter but never got an answer.  I currently have an iphone but am thinking of getting an android just for the librelink.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 10, 2016)

I have just started a new sensor.  Initialised it with the Freestyle reader and then with my phone. The reader and phone are both displaying the fact that the sensor is on the 60 minute countdown which suggests so far so good. I am not completely happy with the prospect of the application transferring data to Abbott so I may disable this facility.  As for hos well the application works? Watch this space for updates


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 10, 2016)

Well I never. Both reader and mobile phone, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Plus are able to read sensor.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2016)

This looks very much like a solution looking for a problem. I've got an iPhone, so I won't be getting the app, though they are developing one. It doesn't acquire any information that isn't available from the reader, so what is the advantage?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

I suspect you have one less thing to carry around!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> This looks very much like a solution looking for a problem. I've got an iPhone, so I won't be getting the app, though they are developing one. It doesn't acquire any information that isn't available from the reader, so what is the advantage?




I have on occasion let my reader run out of charge. For me the application will be useful for when this occurs. Also as Grovesy points out if I am going out socialising, drinking, chasing ladies and generally completely misbehaving not having to carry the reader proves really useful.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Well I never. Both reader and mobile phone, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Plus are able to read sensor.



My understanding is that to run Reader and LibreLink simultaneously you have to start with the reader first, and then scan with the LibreLink within 60 minutes.

Data are separate on the two devices, so if you want complete averages etc in both places you'd need to scan at least every 8 hours with both devices. Any notes etc you made on reader/phone would (obviously) only be available on the device where you made them.

I'm looking forward to their solution for Apple devices (which I know they are working on) as I'd love one fewer thing to carry when I'm wearing a sensor.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 11, 2016)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> My understanding is that to run Reader and LibreLink simultaneously you have to start with the reader first, and then scan with the LibreLink within 60 minutes.
> 
> Data are separate on the two devices, so if you want complete averages etc in both places you'd need to scan at least every 8 hours with both devices. Any notes etc you made on reader/phone would (obviously) only be available on the device where you made them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to their solution for Apple devices (which I know they are working on) as I'd love one fewer thing to carry when I'm wearing a sensor.




There are negative reviews of the application in the Google Play Store a large chunk of which appear to be because users have killed sensors by attempting to pair them up with a mobile phone outside of the first hour window.  In fairness to Abbott their instructions are very clear. The instructions are as Mike EUAD's suggests to attach the sensor to your arm, initialise it with the reader and then pair up the mobile phone within 60 minutes. I have been using reader and phone since approximately 9.00pm last night and have thus far encountered no negative issues with reader or mobile phone.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have on occasion let my reader run out of charge. For me the application will be useful shenanigans this occurs. Also as Grovesy points out if I am going out socialising, drinking, chasing ladies and generally completely misbehaving not having to carry the reader proves really useful.


Maybe that's my problem. I don't go out drinking and chasing ladies, and only occasionally misbehave. So I didn't recognise that as potential issue

Anyway, my iPhone runs out of charge a sight quicker than the reader ever does!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Maybe that's my problem. I don't go out drinking and chasing ladies, and only occasionally misbehave. So I didn't recognise that as potential issue
> 
> Anyway, my iPhone runs out of charge a sight quicker than the reader ever does!




I suspect this wasn't Abbott's prime motivation in developing the application. There must however,be situations in your own lifestyle that would benefit from being able to carry around one less piece of clutter? If not then just don't use it. As regards the battery issue? Perhaps they might consider building a mobile phone inside the reader and you have both issues sorted. I really wouldn't hold my breath though


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 11, 2016)

Aye, but I got the system to reduce the amount of clutter that goes with other BG testing systems. It's personal choice, I suppose. I guess whichever way you do it, waving an electronic device under your arm in public is more socially acceptable than pricking your finger and trying to dig out a test strip.

Still don't see it as a major (or even minor) step forward to be honest.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 11, 2016)

Exactly!


----------



## Annette (Jul 11, 2016)

Have been running both for a day now. Working fine but...I have noticed they dont read exactly the same, which I would expect. Vary only by a decimal point, but I would expect them to be the same...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 11, 2016)

Annette said:


> Have been running both for a day now. Working fine but...I have noticed they dont read exactly the same, which I would expect. Vary only by a decimal point, but I would expect them to be the same...




I don't really see 0.1mmols affecting things that much. From a minimalist point of view it is a real winner for me. I just wish that my phone was the same size as my reader. The S6 Edge Plus has about the same face size as a breeze block  All that notwithstanding though it will be a major plus for me when sticking a single device in my waders when fishing or teaching.  If I go out socially then carrying one device is a definite plus since if I tend to go our drinking with friends sometimes all I come home with is my mobile phone, ten bob in my wallet and the mother of all headaches. The rest of my stuff seems to get discarded along my merry way. Ain't life peachy?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Well I never? This application has just saved my worthless bacon. I was with a client this morning and did not take my reader with me and left it in the car. My meeting ran and ran and overran. At 1.00pm I was feeling decidedly iffy. A test with my mobile phone confirmed what I knew but it was still fantastic to be able to confirm things. My client jumped in with a pint of milk out of the office kitchen and a Mars Bar.  Job done, blood sugars corrected and back to the job. The App may not be for everybody but on this mornings performance alone it is worth having. Particularly as it comes at zero cost


----------



## grovesy (Jul 12, 2016)

So it did its job well done!


----------

